# Sunday's Show and Tell ...6/7/20



## jd56 (Jun 7, 2020)

Hope all are safe.

Let's see what classics you've found from the past week.
Whether, it be bike related or not.
Please, include pictures, as we do love pictures !

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## rollfaster (Jun 7, 2020)

Got this great cabinet from a friend. Going to use it for Bicycle hardware, smalls etc. Doubles as a nice     bench top also.


----------



## oldfart36 (Jun 7, 2020)

This was my score for the week. Nice original paint 1952 Gumby Green Monark Firestone. While it needs a few things, super stoked! I have most of the headache parts (smalls) but looking for a seat. While they put the correct crash rail on this seat, the seat itself is wrong


----------



## DonChristie (Jun 7, 2020)

Local marketplace find. I believe it is a Westfield Spitfire, not sure on year.


----------



## buck hughes (Jun 7, 2020)

bought a 1940 Westfield badged Indian original paint with brake calipers and has a quick change rear wheel.


----------



## vincev (Jun 7, 2020)

anybody know hoe to fix these ??


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Jun 7, 2020)

Doing a Sunday bicycle exchange; @John G04


----------



## ivrjhnsn (Jun 7, 2020)

This came home to me . Nice small frame . Unusual 27 x 1.50 tires.   Had some parts kickin around to bring it up to speed.


----------



## tanksalot (Jun 7, 2020)

Woman’s Elgin 

just had this delivered 5 mins ago. A Craigslist tip from a friend .


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 7, 2020)

ca. 1890/1 Lovell Diamond #1


----------



## Glenn Rhein (Jun 7, 2020)

1935 Wards with I believe one year only dropstand mounted to fender braces.


----------



## John G04 (Jun 7, 2020)

Massive thanks to @New Mexico Brant for the chance to own this beautiful 39 dx! Getting ready to hose it off as I type this


----------



## iceman (Jun 7, 2020)

A van full of stuff


----------



## bicycle larry (Jun 7, 2020)

got these two in , good parts bikes , from bicycle larry


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Jun 7, 2020)

vincev said:


> anybody know hoe to fix these ??View attachment 1206667


----------



## vincev (Jun 7, 2020)

WetDogGraphix said:


> View attachment 1206787
> 
> View attachment 1206788



thank you !


----------



## Oldbikes (Jun 7, 2020)

1935 Flexible Flyer - Airline Eagle
The introduction of the Airline series and the Streamlined flagship of the fleet!

Looks like ‘60’s - 70’s (?) Rollfast poster...


----------



## barneyguey (Jun 7, 2020)

John G04 said:


> Massive thanks to @New Mexico Brant for the chance to own this beautiful 39 dx! Getting ready to hose it off as I type thisView attachment 1206761
> 
> View attachment 1206762
> 
> ...



Hello, is that a Cadillac badge on there? Thank you. Barry


----------



## barneyguey (Jun 7, 2020)

I was researching hardware stores and ran across this coin. I'd had heard and read the Swastika the Nazi's used as their symbol had been around for a long time, but never gave it any other thought until now. This coin is from 1920, and I think the symbol must have been a universal good luck symbol that might be much older than I thought. I seem to recall something about the Romans using it? Does anyone know the history of the symbol? Barry


----------



## Glenn Rhein (Jun 7, 2020)

Just unloaded the truck from yesterday’s deal with Kirk, I was hoping to take it all to Trexlertown I just found out the show is canceled.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Jun 7, 2020)

barnyguey said:


> I was researching hardware stores and ran across this coin. I'd had heard and read the Swastika the Nazi's used as their symbol had been around for a long time, but never gave it any other thought until now. This coin is from 1920, and I think the symbol must have been a universal good luck symbol that might be much older than I thought. I seem to recall something about the Romans using it? Does anyone know the history of the symbol? Barry
> 
> View attachment 1206891
> 
> View attachment 1206892



The symbol was used world wide before it became the Nazis spoiled it; Buddhists, Hindus, Native Americans, and other cultures all used the swastika long before Hitler.


----------



## Rustngrease (Jun 7, 2020)

A few traps and thanks to catfish a naked warwick will have a badge again


----------



## Euphman06 (Jun 7, 2020)

First bike purchase in a long time for me. Dont really need it, but its a curved seat post Elgin with a local 1943 plate on it so I grabbed it. 





Sent from my LGLS775 using Tapatalk


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Jun 7, 2020)

John @John G04 and I finally completed our long anticipated trade for the Schwinn DX and the “Pershing” motobike (Westfield built for Edward Tryon Co. Philadelphia, PA) at the antique markets at Adamstown, PA.  Afterwards the first dealer’s booth I walked into, on the inside of Renniger’s Antique Market, had this framed picture of General Pershing, what perfect timing!


----------



## catfish (Jun 7, 2020)

New Mexico Brant said:


> John @John G04 and I finally completed our long anticipated trade for the Schwinn DX and the “Pershing” motobike (Westfield built for Edward Tryon Co. Philadelphia, PA) at the antique markets at Adamstown, PA.  Afterwards the first dealer’s booth I walked into, on the inside of Renniger’s Antique Market, had this framed picture of General Pershing, what perfect timing!
> 
> View attachment 1206974
> 
> ...




Let's see the head badge.


----------



## barneyguey (Jun 7, 2020)

New Mexico Brant said:


> The symbol was used world wide before it became the Nazis spoiled it; Buddhists, Hindus, Native Americans, and other cultures all used the swastika long before Hitler.



Very interesting! Thank you for the information. Barry


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Jun 7, 2020)

catfish said:


> Let's see the head badge.











						General Pershing Westfield Built Motobike, Dating Help Please! | Antique Bicycles Pre-1933
					

I picked up this Westfield build Motobike from @John G04 this morning. It is badged “Pershing,” Edw. K. Tryon Co. Philadelphia, PA.  I am a little confused how to date the bicycle?  Pershing was the most highly decorated US officer for his World War I efforts.  After World War II he was to be...




					thecabe.com


----------



## John G04 (Jun 7, 2020)

barnyguey said:


> Hello, is that a Cadillac badge on there? Thank you. Barry




No its a homemade headbadge, reads M H A R 3 times and then 67 on one side


----------



## barneyguey (Jun 7, 2020)




----------



## Just Jeff (Jun 7, 2020)

Scored a few things this past week.


----------



## barneyguey (Jun 7, 2020)

D


Just Jeff said:


> Scored a few things this past week.
> View attachment 1206992
> 
> View attachment 1206993
> ...



Do you happen to have a photo of the badge on the Schwinn? Thank you. Barry


----------



## Just Jeff (Jun 7, 2020)

Here is the badge on the Schwinn


----------



## Rust_Trader (Jun 7, 2020)




----------



## Tim the Skid (Jun 7, 2020)

Purchased Friday from the estate of a gentleman that bought it in 1998 from Whizzer Guru Al Blum.


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Jun 7, 2020)

oldfart36 said:


> This was my score for the week. Nice original paint 1952 Gumby Green Monark Firestone. While it needs a few things, super stoked! I have most of the headache parts (smalls) but looking for a seat. While they put the correct crash rail on this seat, the seat itself is wrong
> 
> View attachment 1206627



One of my all time favorites!


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Jun 7, 2020)

New Mexico Brant said:


> Doing a Sunday bicycle exchange; @John G04
> 
> View attachment 1206668
> 
> ...



Uhh, care to elaborate on the Harley?


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Jun 7, 2020)

rusty.kirkpatrick said:


> Uhh, care to elaborate on the Harley?




To be continued!


----------



## stezell (Jun 7, 2020)

rusty.kirkpatrick said:


> Uhh, care to elaborate on the Harley?



That was posted a while back under tank bike Thursday Rusty.

Sean


----------



## dogdart (Jun 7, 2020)

Scored a ton of goodies at the Bicycle Heaven swap meet
These are two I have pictures of so far


----------



## higgens (Jun 7, 2020)

This weeks skylark shipment


----------



## bikesnbuses (Jun 7, 2020)

Someone brought me this vintage VW dealership sign..Hilariously misspelled "Volkswagon"(Volkswagen is correct.) and someone was giving away a (cheap)tile saw and other smalls on the side of the road!  AND this AWESOME 3D printed Frankenstein "molded" from one of my favorite childhhod games (A Frankensteins castle game where you stick swords in and the first to make him POP up looses.)


----------



## eddie_bravo (Jun 7, 2020)

S2 and 28” wheels 
Great chrome on them !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Euphman06 (Jun 7, 2020)

Oh yeah...built a coop and got some chickens. 





Sent from my LGLS775 using Tapatalk


----------



## barneyguey (Jun 7, 2020)

I bought this 1982 book because I was looking for things written by Leon Dixon about antique bicycles. Unfortunately the part I thought was written by Leon is about him, not written by him. I'll have to keep looking. Barry


----------



## IngoMike (Jun 7, 2020)

I love getting a box from Robert Dean with that new tire smell. These were not expected until tomorrow but the post office dropped them on the porch today.


----------



## Wards Guy.. (Jun 7, 2020)

Finally found my wife a jewel.


----------



## Balloonoob (Jun 7, 2020)

Wards Guy.. said:


> Finally found my wife a jewel. View attachment 1207361



Is that emerald staying green?


----------



## Wards Guy.. (Jun 8, 2020)

Balloonoob said:


> Is that emerald staying green?



No


----------



## Phattiremike (Jun 8, 2020)

My days are all screwed up, forgot to post.  Here's Clyde thanks @bricycle, I had some Schwinn stuff so I dressed this guy up, Schwinn everything.

My 32 Colson motorbike got new feet, I love the look with the black rims and crème tires what a ride, thanks @KevinsBikes!!  

Topped it off w/ a 1938 Gendron pedal car, discovered in Atlanta, this will be restored.

Mike


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 8, 2020)

Freqman1 said:


> ca. 1890/1 Lovell Diamond #1
> 
> View attachment 1206716



Nice!
Ok, Shawn.
Now, here’s your chance to really step up to the plate, and knock that beauty into the stratosphere.
























I know it’s not cheap, but setting your bike apart from everyone else’s never is.
This is your chance to hit a grand slam in the bottom of the ninth. Lol!
You can do it!


----------

